# Billing G0180 & G0179 to Medicare



## samrichards (Aug 17, 2017)

When billing Medicare for Home Health Certifications; G0180 & G0179 with the date of service as the date of signature of MD.  Patient is in the hospital for the date of the physician signature.    We are billing for a place of service 11 –Office.  Medicare is denying – cannot bill for an office visit when the patient is inpatient.  Can this be billed with a place of service – “Home and a place of service 12”


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 17, 2017)

POS 21 if patient has status of inpatient, regardless of where the service took place.


----------

